# Need Help in choosing Cabinet for 4.5k - Urgent !!!!



## Darth Vader (Oct 5, 2012)

Hello,

*PC Spec:*
i5-2500
DH67CL
Corsair 2*4GB RAM
Seasonic 520W
Sapphire HD7870
1* 500GB HDD

Looking for  a Cabinet @ 4 - 4.5k range with Cable mgt/Dust filters/air flow. 
I live in chennai and right now can't find Corsair 400R here and 300R is sold for 4.2k  

Thinking of Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat @ 4.4k which i feel is  lot better than Corsair 300R.
*www.coolermaster.in/product.php?category_id=19&product_id=6739

Please suggest if you have anything better as fast as you can,gonna buy 2morrow


----------



## Skud (Oct 5, 2012)

Might want to take a look at this:-

LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black 0.8 mm SECC Mesh ATX Mid Tower Computer Case


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Might want to take a look at this:-
> 
> LIAN LI Lancool PC-K62 Black 0.8 mm SECC Mesh ATX Mid Tower Computer Case



My budget is strictly 4.5k Max and the above gonna cost me 5050/- including shipping


----------



## Skud (Oct 5, 2012)

Search if available locally.


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 5, 2012)

Skud said:


> Search if available locally.



*Brands available in Chennai:*
Cooler Master
Corsair
NZXT 
Antec
ThermalTake


----------



## Skud (Oct 6, 2012)

Check if NZXT Tempest 410 Elite is available. Else 912 Combat is good. No idea about build quality of either though.


----------



## jackal_79 (Oct 6, 2012)

NZXT Tempest 410 elite available at itdepot which is based out of chennai>>>>>>>>>>
Theitdepot - NZXT Tempest 410 Mid Tower Case


----------



## Darth Vader (Oct 6, 2012)

jackal_79 said:


> NZXT Tempest 410 elite available at itdepot which is based out of chennai>>>>>>>>>>
> Theitdepot - NZXT Tempest 410 Mid Tower Case



It's NZXT Tempest 410 (Non-Elite) version plus the price is excluding shipping. Their Local shop will always quote higher than the Website list price lol.
For ex: Corsair 300r is listed @ 4k in their website.......but their local shop quoted me 4.5k  LOL.

*Update*:
Bought Cooler Master HAF 912 Combat for 4.4k.

Thanks for ur suggestions.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 6, 2012)

Did you look in Corsair 400R?
Anyway, congrats on your purchase.


----------

